# Wallpaper Removal



## Bob Guercio (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi All,

What is the best method to remove wallpaper?

Thank you,

Bob


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wow are you serious? Have you spent any time reading this forum before you posted this?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sub it out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bob,

Your post makes it sound like you have very little experience. Are you a professional in a trade that is related to painting?

If so, please give a some idea of your experience and previous wallcovering removals. Also what kind of wallpaper is it and what's the substrate. And any other info will help us give some valid suggestions. 

Will you be painting or re-wallpapering?

"What is the best method to remove wallpaper? " is too general a question. Like asking, "what paint should I use?" with no details of the area to be painted.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Also, 

As TJ suggested, you may want to sub it out. I see from your IP that you are from or near Lindenhust. NGPP member Lou Ligeri of Wallcovering Removing Specialists is out of Roslyn. Not that far from you. 

Lou has got it DOWN! and he's a good man.


----------



## Bob Guercio (Oct 3, 2009)

daArch said:


> Bob,
> 
> Your post makes it sound like you have very little experience. Are you a professional in a trade that is related to painting?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I don't have any experience with wallpaper but I understand it is vinyl on sheetrock.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bob Guercio said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't have any experience with wallpaper but I understand it is vinyl on sheetrock.
> 
> ...


Residential paper back vinyl? Commercial vinyl? 

Have you tested any area to see if the sheet rock was primed and prepped?

Have you determined what paste was used? Clay? Clear? Strippable? Non-strippable?

There are different techniques to stripping dependant on all the variables. 

And again, what is going to go on the walls after stripping?


----------



## wallpaperman (Oct 27, 2008)

Hot Water .


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.wallpaperinstaller.com/wallpaper_stripping.html


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Da Arch would normally recommend painting over it!

:jester::jester::jester:​


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll wait to respond to Bob's "How do I repair the brownish areas on my shredded sheetrock walls?", post


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I say rip the drywall out and start over new... either that or take off and nuke it from orbit...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Da Arch would normally recommend painting over it!
> 
> :jester::jester::jester:​


Yah that's it. Paint over it :thumbup:

Remind me to kill you later, Porcupine


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

:laughing: you guys are great!


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

I might even suggest that the drywall be replaced!



just kiddin daArch


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

With the information given by you to us in your post I would suggest renting a steamer from local rental company.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Msargent said:


> With the information given by you to us in your post I would suggest renting a steamer from local rental company.


May I suggest that not enough information has been given to declare any method is best.

Just my opinion, of course. 

Also my opinion, steamers are the last resort and are not a panacea.


----------



## mikeds (Sep 18, 2009)

nEighter said:


> ...either that or take off and nuke it from orbit...


that's the only way to be sure!


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Stand behind a fan that is aimed at the wall..... start peeing


----------

